# Good day in the gulf report 5-18



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Invited Mark Griffith to fish with me yesterday over here in Panama city beach and it was a pretty good day of fishing. I ended up with 4 kings, 2 small dink cobia, 2 mahi mahi a shark and a spanish mackerel. Finally the gulf is starting to come alive. Mark caught some kings and some dink cobia which there seemed to be a good bit of those around.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice bud! What were they eating?


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

hooked4life said:


> Nice bud! What were they eating?


They were eating cigs.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sharks ate us alive yesterday! Good job on the dolphin, figured some yakkers would be getting on them anytime.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very Nice :thumbup:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Brandon. Good king action for sure - smoking one up for dip right now. Will save you some.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice looking cows Brandon, good job! Glad to see a mix coming for the gulf.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

dthomas142 said:


> Nice looking cows Brandon, good job! Glad to see a mix coming for the gulf.


Thanks, maybe I will get on some bulls this year!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Scott


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well one is "technically" a bull if you consider any mature male dolphin a bull. The top fish is clearly a male.


----------



## TPGawroriski (Mar 6, 2014)

And the blood gets flowin... Right on man, good catch!


----------



## YakATech (May 20, 2014)

Awesome! How did the water look? Going out this weekend hoping to get on some kings and snappers. Would be cool to finally catch my first Mahi. May I ask how far (or deep) yall were? Not trying to be nosy, I just have never been over 2 miles/70 ft water but I'm feeling up to a challenge this weekend, if I can't find my limit of kings. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

YakATech said:


> Awesome! How did the water look? Going out this weekend hoping to get on some kings and snappers. Would be cool to finally catch my first Mahi. May I ask how far (or deep) yall were? Not trying to be nosy, I just have never been over 2 miles/70 ft water but I'm feeling up to a challenge this weekend, if I can't find my limit of kings. Thanks for the report.


The water didn't look to bad it has cleared up a good bit since the last storm. I caught the mahi only about a half a mile out they were on the surface.


----------



## YakATech (May 20, 2014)

Sweet, thanks! I gotta meet up with some different offshore kayakers one day and just see what my rigs and thoughts are compares to others. Just kind of picked up a store bought rig one day and kind of started winging it! But hey, I guess it doesn't matter if I can catch a big red snapper on my light wire king rig with circle hooks right? Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG ya'll were on fire!!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice job man! Were you running king leaders?


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like an awesome day on the water....I'd love to get on the mahi...take it off my bucket list. GT


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Well one is "technically" a bull if you consider any mature male dolphin a bull. The top fish is clearly a male.


How can you tell. Is it by color. The one on top seems to have more of a greenish tone where the one on bottom has a bluish tone to it


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Chapman5011 said:


> How can you tell. Is it by color. The one on top seems to have more of a greenish tone where the one on bottom has a bluish tone to it



The coloration can be the same for both, but males have flatter heads and females have more rounded heads.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice fish btw. Hope to catch a few myself this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Yaksquatch said:


> Nice job man! Were you running king leaders?


Yea they hit my king leader. After I was fighting the first one I noticed the second one fellowing it and once I got the first one in the boat I got the hooks out grab a bait and made a great cast on the second one with a instant hook up with a jump show.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice Mahi !


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

There is nothing more fun then a yak mahi I dont think. Ok maybe a kayak sail, but Id be a happy man if I could mother ship to an epic weedline and just fish for dolphin all day. Even some 10lb super chickens would make me happy!


----------

